# What is this feature?



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what those black things on the doors below the manager are?


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

My guess would some kind of vent or something of that nature. I cannot really see them well.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have never seen a trailer like that. Interesting though. I'm more puzzled by the two small lower doors.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> I have never seen a trailer like that. Interesting though. I'm more puzzled by the two small lower doors.


I'm confused about the two smaller doors as well... They said it was an extra large trailer so I assumed they must've just been some sort of under the manger storage as it's a straight load. If it is a vent why would that area need a vent, what would you use it for lol.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Could it be a field trial trailer & the lower doors are dog crates with vents?
It looks custom made.


----------



## LadyB (Aug 26, 2015)

Could be bumpers, for when it swings open and hits the angled piece, it prevents it from scratching? Doesn't look like vents to me. Looks like under storage though.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Those are pop open ram air vents. Here's a pic of one in the open position:










Most people don't recognize them because usually that's the part you see on the roof of the trailer, so if you never go up there, you'd never see that part. :wink:

Here's the side most people *do* see.










Usually they're on the roof of horse trailers, these don't look factory (and are admittedly in a weird place) so chances are they were installed after the fact by a previous owner. They do work VERY well once you're underway - they force/ram air into the trailer from the slipstream so they cause a great deal of ventilation and air exchange. To me, the more the better, regardless of where they are actually.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

They were most likely installed for ventilation as dog boxes under the manger. My last bumper pull had them, the previous owner hunted with dogs on horseback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^^ I actually thought about dogs but then again thought Nah.
The style does make sense. Thanks for shedding light on this.


----------

